# butt bitting



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have no idea, but I do know that a lot of dogs that bite, do it from behind.. sneak up on you.. and it's not funny in the least bit.. 
I look at this post and the one put up by Laura last night re her dog and her bf.. is it by any chance the fact that the bf's are afraid you will be upset if they get on your dog?..


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

well, we live together. and he yell no, stop, and a few other four letter words. he tries to get Bear and put him in the kennel but he runs and wants to play catch me.... i just dont know...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky was a butt biter. Only bit me. Never Tim. Never the kids. He was in "over-play' mode. Or maybe its "aggressive-play' mode...cause he was really BAD about it and wouldn't stop. He stopped completely when I started putting the leash on him and taking him to "bed" (crate) every time he started.

I got really sick of dealing with it day after day!!!


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

Has your boyfriend established dominance with him yet? I make sure that my dogs know who is boss and what acceptable behavior is. Putting a dog on his back and holding him there until he stops squirming has helped me out a lot. If not, there are other was of establishing the pack order. I hope this helps.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

we tried the alpha roll, but


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

opps.... but bear gives in instantly, then back to the but bitting, it seems he dosen't take my boyfriends dominence for much... like "i let you think you are the dominent one" but he is really thinking " i am the man" ....maybe i give too much attention to the dog??? and not my boyfriend??


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

a_and_b2004 said:


> opps.... but bear gives in instantly, then back to the but bitting, it seems he dosen't take my boyfriends dominence for much... like "i let you think you are the dominent one" but he is really thinking " i am the man" ....maybe i give too much attention to the dog??? and not my boyfriend??


That is EXACTLY how the situation was when I did Alpha Rolls. Would give in and look all submissive.....and then jump me when I let him up. It was all a game to Lucky.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have your boyfriend try, yelping, turning around so Bear can't get to his butt anymore and backing away. That is how dogs learn bite inhibition, their littermates, mother, etc yelp to let them know "that hurts." Also if someone is in the room with them and they see Bear heading for his butt, have them tell him so he can turn around (preventing Bear from biting his butt).


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> I would have your boyfriend try, yelping, turning around so Bear can't get to his butt anymore and backing away. That is how dogs learn bite inhibition, their littermates, mother, etc yelp to let them know "that hurts." Also if someone is in the room with them and they see Bear heading for his butt, have them tell him so he can turn around (preventing Bear from biting his butt).


well, if a dogs gonna bite my butt and i catch him, we shall see who's butt gets bit..


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Would you believe that my cat bites my husband's but? Strange but true, sometimes he gets a good hold there with teeth and claws and hangs there for a few seconds. 

Leo use to bite my niece's but when he was maybe 4 months old. She would run (she is 7) Leo would hold on and pull her pants down. Leo thought it was a great game!! He stopped when we got Katie to stop reacting and running. He thought it was not much fun anymore...


----------

